

Show HN: Fruit Ninja Meets Pong (Atari)with cute bunny - kamilrextin
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Raed.BunnyDunk

======
kamilrextin
It's got a pinch gesture that I haven't seen on a game before.

